# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Σχετικά με τα wrap, mikrotik κλπ

## enaon

Παιδιά έχουμε αρχίσει συζητήσεις για τα wrap στο forum, και δικαιολογημένα, αφού οι συσκευουλες μοιάζει να έχουν μέλλον.

Θα ήθελα μόνο να πω ότι γνώμη μου είναι πως όπως έχει δείξει η ιστορία, μας παρακολουθούν  :: 

Το θέμα είναι ευαίσθητο, καθότι με λύσεις όπως wrap και mikrotik θα κάνει λίνκ και η γιαγιά μας στο G εύκολα, και θα γίνει το νομότυπο link ανέκδοτο.

Νιώθω ότι θα ήταν καλό να περιορίσουμε τις συζητήσεις σε πιο κλειστό κύκλο, όπως αυτός που γράφω τώρα. 

Θα ήταν καλό επίσης να ανανεωθεί από οποίον μπορεί η λίστα με τα μέλη του bb

----------


## xaotikos

Και να αρχίσει ο δεύτερος γύρος με το ποιοι είναι στο bb, με ποιό δικαίωμα αυτοί να μιλάνε για το δίκτυο και να μην μιλάνε άλλοι, γιατί υπάρχει ο Σύλλογος, ποιος έφαγε το μπιφτέκι του μικρού Μπόμπου κλπ ωραία. Και έτσι και γιουβέτσι δεν γίνεται. Ή θα υπάρχει ενότητα "κλειστή" ή όχι. Δεν γίνεται από την μία να βρίζουμε όσους συμμετέχουμε σε τέτοιες ενότητες και από την άλλη να λέμε "δεν κάνει να λέγονται αυτά έξω".

Υ.Γ Δεν πάει προσωπικά σε σένα enaon, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## Ygk

Προσωπικά αντλούσα μεχρι πρότινος μεγάλο μέρος από τις πληροφορίες μου σχετικά απο το twmn!
Εάν οι φόβοι σου είναι βάσιμοι.... καλή μας τύχη  :: 
Ας φροντίσουμε να μάθει ο κόσμος, αφου μας παρακολουθεί, το κόστος του λάθους του (π.χ. G etc).
Γνώση που βγαίνει απο 'δώ μέσα & απο άτομα που ακόμα είναι ανάμεσά μας γίνεται στην επαγγελματική τους ζωή turbo-G χωρίς αναστολή!
No way back! Στον κόσμο της πληροφορίας ζούμε. Οτι & να κάνουμε ψιλοσπασμοδική κίνηση θα είναι μάλλον!

Apropo με εκείνο το ronja τί έχει γίνει?  ::

----------


## sotiris

καλό θα κάνει να ανοικτεί ένα τόπικ στο ανοικτό φόρουμ, στο οποίο να τονίζουμε με απλά ελληνικά (άντε να είναι λίγο πιο σοβαρο/τεχνικό) τα μειονεκτήματα του G σε σχέση με το Β.
ο βασικός σκοπός του τόπικ δεν θα είναι να αποδείξει με τεχνικές αναλύσεις και διαγράμματα οτι το G δεν μας κάνει (αυτο υπάρχει σε άλλο τοπικ), αλλά να απευθύνεται στον νέο που δεν έχει αποκτήσει ακόμα εξοικείωση με το wifi, με το οποίο να πειστεί ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί την συσκευή του σε b.

όσο για τα οπτικά λινκ, μου φαίνεται ουτοπικό και να το συζητάμε, για τα οικονομικά μας μεγέθη και δυνατότητες.

----------


## john70

Κοίτα που όλοι απο την πλευρά τους έχουν δικιο .....


Πάντως σε καμία περίπτωση κάτι δεν το κρύβεις όταν απλά λές πώς δεν είναι καλό ...

Εάν ο γείτονας θέλει να βάλει G θα το κάνει ..... ότι και να κάνεις ... στην χειρότερη ..... πές του να το βάλει μαζί συ για να φροντίσεις να μην σε ενοχλεί και να μήν ενοχλεί γενικά ....

 ::

----------


## special

> Κοίτα που όλοι απο την πλευρά τους έχουν δικιο .....
> 
> 
> Πάντως σε καμία περίπτωση κάτι δεν το κρύβεις όταν απλά λές πώς δεν είναι καλό ...
> 
> Εάν ο γείτονας θέλει να βάλει G θα το κάνει ..... ότι και να κάνεις ... στην χειρότερη ..... πές του να το βάλει μαζί συ για να φροντίσεις να μην σε ενοχλεί και να μήν ενοχλεί γενικά ....


Συμφωνο και εγω,καλυτερα ενα link σε g στα 300 μετρα με πιατο-feeder παρα μια omni σε full ισχυει και σε G.

----------


## Cha0s

Όταν βγαίνουν άτομα και λένε 'Έβαλα mtik και έχω καλύτερο link' τι να περιμένουμε;  ::   ::

----------


## nikolo

> Όταν βγαίνουν άτομα και λένε 'Έβαλα mtik και έχω καλύτερο link' τι να περιμένουμε;


....το έχεις φάει το mtik  ::   ::  

anyway νομιζω οτι καλύτερα είναι να δίνεις γνώση σε κάποιον που χεκινάει με τα wi-fi ωστε να παίρνει εκείνος το βάρος της απόφασής του,....παρά να κάνει λάθος άγνοιας

i agree with Ygk,sotiris

----------


## Cha0s

> ....το έχεις φάει το mtik


  ::   ::  

Σου κάνει λογικό εσένα να ισχυρίζεται κάποιος ότι έχει καλύτερο link επειδή άλλαξε λειτουργικό;;  ::  

Είναι σαν να λέω άλλαξα καθίσματα στο αμάξι μου και πάει πιο γρήγορα τώρα!  ::

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikolo
> 
> ....το έχεις φάει το mtik  
> 
> 
>    
> 
> Σου κάνει λογικό εσένα να ισχυρίζεται κάποιος ότι έχει καλύτερο link επειδή άλλαξε λειτουργικό;;  
> 
> Είναι σαν να λέω άλλαξα καθίσματα στο αμάξι μου και πάει πιο γρήγορα τώρα!


Άμα το mtik χρησιμοποιεί καλύτερους drivers για ορισμένες συσκευές, γιατί να μη συμβαίνει; 
Για το δεύτερο που έγραψες δοκίμασε να σττρίψεις με ένα κοινο κάθισμα και με ένα αγωνιστικο και θα καταλάβεις τη διαφορά.

----------


## dimkasta

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikolo
> 
> ....το έχεις φάει το mtik  
> 
> 
>    
> 
> Σου κάνει λογικό εσένα να ισχυρίζεται κάποιος ότι έχει καλύτερο link επειδή άλλαξε λειτουργικό;;  
> 
> Είναι σαν να λέω άλλαξα καθίσματα στο αμάξι μου και πάει πιο γρήγορα τώρα!


Ατυχές το παράδειγμα...

Άν κάνεις update το firmware του εγκεφάλου είναι το σωστό παράδειγμα, το οποίο βεβαίως και επιβεβαιώνει οτι OS does matter...

----------


## papashark

> Συμφωνο και εγω,καλυτερα ενα link σε g στα 300 μετρα με πιατο-feeder παρα μια omni σε full ισχυει και σε G.


Kαλύτερα ένα λινκ σε g στα 300 μέτρα με πιάτο feeder, παρά μια όμνι που παίζει στα 20db eirp σε 802.11b..........



Mεταξύ μας, το έχουμε παρατραβήξει λίγο με το g.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μια φορά και έναν καιρό είχαμε πάει όλοι μαζί στα ΟΤ...  ::  


Άμα κάνουμε πως δεν καταλαβαίνουμε κάποια πράγματα τι να πω... 
Η εγώ είμαι πολύ έξυπνος ή η νοημοσύνη κάποιων είναι ραδικιού...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καθένας μπορεί να βάλει ότι λειτουργικό τον βολευει στο μηχανημα του. Αν σε βολευει Mikrobrick βάλτο αλλα δεν μπορείς να με υποχρεώσεις κι εμένα να το βάλω.

Εδω πάει να δημιουργηθεί μία κατάσταση σιγά σιγά που όποιος δεν έχει mikrofrik δεν θα είναι πιστοποιημένος και θα περιθωριοποιείιται; ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΕ ΑΥΤΟ!!! 

Τι καλύτερο προσφέρει το mikrolick; Τι κάνει καλύτερο σε σχέση με τα άλλα λειτουργικά;

Τα αρνητικά για μένα είναι:

1) Χάνω πιά την αυτονομία μου και εξαρτάμαι από τους developers του mikrocreap. Kάθε φορά που παρουσιάζεται ένα bug θα πρέπει να περιμένω για νέα έκδοση που θα το διορθώνει.

2) Το πληρώνω. Θεωρω ότι το software πρέπει να προσφέρεται δωρεαν και όχι να πωλείται. Και ειδικά το mikroprick δεν αξίζει να πωλείται... Καλύτερα Windows παρά mikrosick.

3) Δεν μπορώ να σηκώσω υπηρεσίες πάνω του οποτε χρειάζομαι να δώσω κι άλλα χρηματα για να παρω και δευτερο μηχανημα + το κόστος της ΔΕΗ + την άσκοπη κατανάλωση ενέργειας γενικά.

4) Πιστευω ότι το mikrodick (από τα λίγα που έχω δει) προορίζεται για εμπορική χρήση και δεν ταιριάζει με την ιδέα που έχω εγώ για το AWMN σαν ελευθερο και ανοικτό δίκτυο.

----------


## argi

Αλήθεια, είμαι περίεργος αν δοκίμασε κανείς να βάλει Mikrotik σε Windows PC με VMware? με dedicated κάρτες και partition? Παιζει? Έτσι πιθανόν να λύνεται το πρόβλημα των δύο μηχανημάτων... Ti χασούρα έχεις σε επιδόσεις σε σχέση με οταν το ίδιο μηχανημα τρέχει μόνο mikrotik?

@rg!

----------


## sotiris

χαχαχα




> Mikrobrick 
> mikrofrik 
> mikrolick
> mikrocreap
> mikroprick 
> mikrosick
> mikrodick

----------


## Ygk

To έχουμε ταλαιπωρήσει ελαφρά το θέμα.
Είναι σε κάθε περίπτωση υγιής η διασταση απόψεων (όταν δεν ξεφτιλιζομαστε στην διατύπωσή τους  ::  )

Αυτό που έχei διατυπώθει & στα παιδιά έδω γύρω είναι :

Οσο δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το τί κάνεις στο Linux φόρτωσε το ρημάδι & βρές ένα ψοφόpcο να πειραματιστείς & να εξεικοιωθείς με το Linux & εάν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα καταστρέφεις την ροή του δικτύου με τίς επεμβάσεις σου βάλε την Linux distro που έμαθες!

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για τόση "φασαρία" για κάτι που στο φινάλε είναι γνωστό σαν solid rock, όπως είναι φυσικά & ένα καλοστημένο Linux. Για να μην μπερδευόμαστε  ::  


Φιλικά

----------


## Acinonyx

> Οσο δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το τί κάνεις στο Linux φόρτωσε το ρημάδι & βρές ένα ψοφόpcο να πειραματιστείς & να εξεικοιωθείς με το Linux & εάν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα καταστρέφεις την ροή του δικτύου με τίς επεμβάσεις σου βάλε την Linux distro που έμαθες!
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για τόση "φασαρία" για κάτι που στο φινάλε είναι γνωστό σαν solid rock, όπως είναι φυσικά & ένα καλοστημένο Linux. Για να μην μπερδευόμαστε



Χεχεχεχε... Solid rock το mikrotik!? Οκεικ... Απλά είναι μία κονσέρβα με ωραία ετικέτα.

Δεν καταστρέφεις την ροή του δικτύου όταν πειραματίζεσαι.. Καταστρέφεις την δική σου ροή. Αυτό μου φαίνεται δικαιολογια. Όλη η ιστορία με το mikrokick είναι ότι μπορεί να το βάλει ο οποιοσδήποτε χωρίς μεγάλη δυσκολία. Αλίμονο αν καταστρεφόταν η ροή του δικτύου τόσο εύκολα.  :: 

Δεν λέω, αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά απο linux θα το βάλουν. Εμένα όμως δεν μ'αρεσει και δεν θέλω να προσπαθεί κάποιος να μου το επιβάλλει έμμεσα παρουσιαζοντας το ως πρότυπο router!  ::

----------


## nkostas

Ναι μεν έχει όλα τα αυτά τα αρνητικά που αναφέρεις αλλά...

Υπάρχει ένας , μοναδικός και πολύ καλός λόγος για να το βάλεις:

Πάρε ένα μικρό pc βάλτου ΜΤ πάνω και μια atheros based καρτούλα και μετά πήγαινε στο *frequency* list και θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες...

----------


## andreas

τα ποστ με το αυτοκινητο μεταφερθηκαν εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13602
Αποτι ειδα τα oftopic συλλογου ειναι κλειδωμενα ολοκληρα - κριμα  :: 


--- edit --- ξεχασα να το ξεκλειδωσω  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Ναι μεν έχει όλα τα αυτά τα αρνητικά που αναφέρεις αλλά...
> 
> Υπάρχει ένας , μοναδικός και πολύ καλός λόγος για να το βάλεις:
> 
> Πάρε ένα μικρό pc βάλτου ΜΤ πάνω και μια atheros based καρτούλα και μετά πήγαινε στο *frequency* list και θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες...


Αν είσαι λάτρης των χειροπέδων ναι γιατί όχι  ::  

Είναι φανταστικός λόγος να το βάλεις!

----------


## orion

> Αν είσαι λάτρης των χειροπέδων ναι γιατί όχι  
> 
> Είναι φανταστικός λόγος να το βάλεις!


Υπερβαλεις λιγο....
Το Mikrotik ειναι οντως solid rock...

To 99% του TWMN πεζει σε mikrotik...ε αν κατι δε πηγαινε καλα θα το ειχαμε καταλαβει  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Υπερβαλεις λιγο....
> Το Mikrotik ειναι οντως solid rock...
> 
> To 99% του TWMN πεζει σε mikrotik...ε αν κατι δε πηγαινε καλα θα το ειχαμε καταλαβει


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες σε πιο σημείο αναφέρομαι για τις χειροπέδες ή απλά το προσπερνάς (και καλά κάνεις γιατί δεν χρειάζεται περετέρω αναφορά στο θέμα...)

Solid Rock δεν είναι τίποτα.
Πόσο μάλλον κάτι που είναι πατεντοποιημένο χωρίς κανένα περιθώριο επέκτασης και αναβάθμισης παραμόνο από την ίδια την εταιρία που το αναπτύσσει...
Με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν ξέρεις καν αν είναι Solid Rock...

Ακόμα και τα Windows που δεν είναι open source έχουν περιθώρεια ανάπτυξης και 'πειράγματος-παραμετροποίησης' από τον end-user.


Για παράδειγμα άπειρες φορές μου κολάει το BGP Daemon στο mtik και θέλει disable/enable για να στρώσει..
Μπορώ εγώ να αναβαθμίσω την πατεντοποιημένη quagga που έχει το Mtik;
Όχι... πρέπει να περιμένω πότε θα ασχοληθεί η Mikrotikls να βγάλει νέα έκδοση κλπ...

Εστιαζόμαστε λάθος στο όλο θέμα.

Το mtik αυτό που το κάνει attractive είναι το Winbox.
Αν καθόμασταν και κάναμε ένα τέτοιο GUI που να παίζει πάνω από Windows και να συνεργαζότανε με όποιοδήποτε Linux Based σύστημα (με το κατάλληλο λογισμικό server εννοείται) τότε δεν θα θέλαμε ούτε mtik ούτε τπτ...

Κάποιες γνώσεις σε VB(  ::  ) για την Windows Client εφαρμογή και ένα βασικό engine επικοινωνίας του client με τον server.
Τα υπόλοιπα (ότι εξτρά επιλογές θα υπάρχουν στον client) είναι θέμα του server σε επίπεδο μικρο-scripts που θα κάνουν τις ανάλογες λειτουργείες.

Ένα τέτοιο project αξίζει πολλά περισσότερα από το mtik και το κάθε mtik...

Open Source, συμβατό με όλα τα linuxάκια, και όσοι θα θέλουν στην πορεία να μάθουν κάτι παραπάνω θα έχουν και ένα SSH να πειραματιστούν...

Στο mtik δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρεια απόκτησης γνώσης πάνω σε κάτι.
Ο σκοπός του hobby μας δεν είναι να μάθουμε;
Εγώ αυτό νόμιζα... εκτώς αν είμαι πολύ φαντασμένος  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Στο mtik δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρεια απόκτησης γνώσης πάνω σε κάτι.
> Ο σκοπός του hobby μας δεν είναι να μάθουμε;
> Εγώ αυτό νόμιζα... εκτώς αν είμαι πολύ φαντασμένος


Σκοπός είναι να δημιουργήσουμε και να φύγουμε και λίγο ποιο μακριά….

Για μένα ένα μέρος του Linux DEV & testing είναι η εφεύρεση του τροχού από την αρχή… Από την άλλη αυτό που προτείνεις για την δημιουργία ενός windows control client δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα αλλά αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να παίζει σε όλα τα distro που χρησιμοποιούμε… ???? λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και τις δεκάδες customies όλων που κάνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα με 50 διαφορετικούς τρόπους… Παραγωγικότατο εεεε? Adding Value και τετοια  ::  

Το θέμα δεν είναι linux distro ή Mikrotik αλλά η χρήση ενός εργαλείου για να πάμε όλο και ποιο μπροστά… προσωπικά εχθές έψαχνα και αλλά tools που θα κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό…

----------


## Cha0s

Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω...

Δηλαδή στο δίκτυο είμαστε για να συμπεριφερόμαστε σαν ISP; (το παίρνω, το βάζω στην πρίζα, παίζει, εξυπηρετώ)
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είμαστε για να μαθαίνουμε νέα πράγματα (ακόμα και τον τροχό από την αρχή, γιατί όχι!)

Αν κάποιος βαριέται, δεν θέλει, δεν έχει χρόνο, δεν, δεν, δεν, να μάθει λίνουξ και 5 βασικά πράγματα πως διάολο παίζει αυτό που έστησε εγώ είμαι της άποψης να μην ασχοληθεί καν.

Είτε βάλει λινουξ, είτε, mtik, είτε cisco είτε ότι νάναι αν βαριέται να ασχοληθεί και να ΜΑΘΕΙ τότε πάλι θα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και μάλιστα χειρότερο (επειδή κάπου πιο πάνω αναφέρθηκε κάτι για την ροή του δικτύου...)

----------


## jabarlee

το μεγαλύτερο κακό με το microtik είναι ότι σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις πράγματα που δε θα έπρεπε να μπορείς ....

και ακριβώς επειδή είναι τόσο εύκολο στο στήσιμο και στο χειρισμό, αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες να το χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος που δεν έχει τριφτεί καθόλου με τα rf και τα υπόλοιπα, με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει μικρή ή μεγάλη ζημιά στους άλλους, εν αγνοία του, ή απο αδιαφορία

Αυτό που είπε ο cha0s, μπορεί να γίνει; εκεί είναι η μαγκιά...

----------


## Cha0s

> το μεγαλύτερο κακό με το microtik είναι ότι σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις πράγματα που δε θα έπρεπε να μπορείς ....
> 
> και ακριβώς επειδή είναι τόσο εύκολο στο στήσιμο και στο χειρισμό, αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες να το χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος που δεν έχει τριφτεί καθόλου με τα rf και τα υπόλοιπα, με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει μικρή ή μεγάλη ζημιά στους άλλους, εν αγνοία του, ή απο αδιαφορία


Μανώλη ακριβώς αυτό ήθελα να πω και δεν έβρισκα τα κατάλληλα λόγια!
Εξέφρασες απόλυτα την γνώμη μου.

----------


## CyberFreak

> *Κάποιες γνώσεις σε VB(  ) για την Windows Client εφαρμογή και ένα βασικό engine επικοινωνίας του client με τον server.*
> Τα υπόλοιπα (ότι εξτρά επιλογές θα υπάρχουν στον client) είναι θέμα του server σε επίπεδο μικρο-scripts που θα κάνουν τις ανάλογες λειτουργείες.
> 
> Ένα τέτοιο project αξίζει πολλά περισσότερα από το mtik και το κάθε mtik...
> 
> Open Source, συμβατό με όλα τα linuxάκια, και όσοι θα θέλουν στην πορεία να μάθουν κάτι παραπάνω θα έχουν και ένα SSH να πειραματιστούν...
> 
> Στο mtik δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρεια απόκτησης γνώσης πάνω σε κάτι.
> Ο σκοπός του hobby μας δεν είναι να μάθουμε;
> Εγώ αυτό νόμιζα... εκτώς αν είμαι πολύ φαντασμένος


Το έχει σκεφτεί εδώ και καιρό ο gormir ελπίζω να καταφέρει κάτι ! ! !

----------


## Cha0s

Μακάρι!

Σε επίπεδο linux όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω είμαι μέσα!  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Περίφημα  :: 

Θα τον βάλω στην πρίζα τώρα  ::

----------


## pikos

http://www.dart.com

Εδώ μπορείτε να βρείτε αρκετά controls για vb και vb.net
Εγώ γράφω .ΝΕΤ στη δουλειά αν θέλετε βοήθεια μου το λέτε  ::  ή οργανόνουμε όλοι μαζί ένα project .. (Microtikiller ή killallmicrotik)  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αν κάποιος βαριέται, δεν θέλει, δεν έχει χρόνο, δεν, δεν, δεν, να μάθει λίνουξ και 5 βασικά πράγματα πως διάολο παίζει αυτό που έστησε εγώ είμαι της άποψης να μην ασχοληθεί καν.


Αυτό ακριβώς κάνουν, με, τε, τα, το whatever…  ::   ::   ::  

Ο καθένας έχει πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους που μπαίνει στο δίκτυο… Το linux είναι το μέσο όχι ο σκοπός…

Μην επαναλάβω πάλι το κράξιμο του argi.. ωραία μερικοί από εσάς ξέρετε linux και βοηθάτε πάρα πολύ (και ευχαριστώ και προσωπικά) στο να κάνουμε με ένα διαφορετικό τρόπο το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα που γίνετε και με το MT και με το WRT και με πολλές άλλες συσκευές/ λειτουργικά/ tools. So What… όμως…

Όσο για το αν είναι μαγκιά το control tool… ναι είναι για τον ίδιο, για τις γνώσεις του, για την εμπειρία του, πολλά τέτοια που όμως κυρίως είναι για τον εαυτό του…. Όχι όμως για όλους… θα έρθει δεύτερος αν δεν έχει να προτείνει και κάτι παραπάνω… (ούτως ή άλλως τα linux distro έχουν πολλά παραπάνω για αυτό το επικροτώ σαν ιδέα αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα έχει κάνει κάτι νέο πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο GUI πρόβλημα)





> Μακάρι!
> 
> Σε επίπεδο linux όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω είμαι μέσα!


Τώρα από την άλλη κάτι μου αρέσει μέσα σε αυτή την φάση….

----------


## Ygk

@Acinonyx

Δεν προσπαθώ να επιβάλλω τίποτα σε κανέναν (ιδιαίτερα όταν συνηδητοποιημένα έχω μεγάααααλα κενά γνώσεων. Ακόμα & γι' αυτά που θεωρώ ότι γνωρίζω κρατώ χαμηλούς τόνους.). 
Διαφοροποιώ την ροή των δεδομένων (routes) απο την ροή/απόκτηση γνώσεων.
Θεωρώ βολικό/θετικό να υπάρχει κάτι εύκολο για τον μέσο ή κατώτερο, απο πλευράς γνώσεων, χρήστη του awmn. Εκτιμώ ότι βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη/γεωγραφική επέκταση(για να μην περαξηγηθώ πάλι) του δικτύου. Είναι στην κρίση & τον χρόνο του καθενός μας εάν θα πάει ένα βήμα παραπέρα εμπλουτίζοντας την γνώση του στα κομμάτια που του προσφέρει το δίκτυο και θεωρεί ότι τον γεμίζουν περισσότερο.

Ας λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι πολλοί απο μας είναι ειναι WinLovers. Το κομμάτι Linux μπορεί να μην τους είναι αδιάφορο αλλά το κομμάτι Win μπορεί να τους είναι πιο οικείο ήδη. Αυτοί όλοι τρέχουν ήδη τουλάχιστον δύο pc.

Τα υπόλοιπα όλα (βλ. Post jabarlee & Cha0s σχετικά με την ευκολία) είναι στην συνηδητοποίηση του καθενός μας για τις πράξεις του. 
Για να γυρίσουμε λίγο πίσω στήν ταχύτητα  ::  δεν θα μου φταίει η μηχανή μου εάν απλώσω 140 άλογα σε ολισθηρό οδόστρομα ή τέλος πάντων επισφαλές οδικό δίκτυο. Mάλλον η κακή μου κρίση εκείνη την στιγμή ή κακή μου παιδεία/εμπειρία στην οδηγική συμπεριφορά.
Αυτο (παιδεία/εμπειρία) είναι ένα κομμάτι που θα μπορούσαμε να προσφέρουμε σαν κοινότητα προστατεύοντάς μας απο τις δικτυακές απρέπειες. Χαμογελαγα την ώρα που το έγραφα σκεπτόμενος όλα αυτά τα τελευταία τεκταινόμενα.... αλλάααα... ποιός μπορεί να σκοτώσει το όνειρο?  ::  

Το κομμάτι του Iface για την διαχείρηση ενός linux router via win προσφέρεται ήδη στην ελληνική αγορά από ελληνική εταιρεία. Η έδρα της εταιρείας είναι κάπου κοντά στην μεταμόρφωση. Είχα επικοινωνήσει πρίν ca 1,5+ χρόνο μαζί τους. Εάν καταφέρω να βρώ τις σημειώσεις θα επανέλθω σχετικά εάν εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον. 

Φιλικά

----------


## jabarlee

καλά , πολύ το φιλοσοφούμε αλλά...

φυσικά και δε φταίει η μηχανή αν εγώ δε ξέρω να την οδηγάω. Αν όμως το όριο ταχύτητας είναι 120χλμ/ωρα και η μηχανή φτάνει 250, τίθεται ένα θέμα

Είναι το ίδιο με τα βεγγαλικά του πάσχα που απαγορεύεται η χρήση τους επιτρέπεται όμως η εισαγωγή τους

Εγώ δε θα δώσω στο παιδί μου ούτε μηχανή, ούτε βεγγαλικά, αν δεν είμαι σχετικά βέβαιος ότι ξέρει τι κάνει.

Έτσι, δε θέλω να έχουνε όλοι στα χέρια τους ένα microtik, γιατί είναι σίγουρο ότι πολλοί από αυτούς θα το καταχραστούνε.

πολύ απλό το θέμα. Δε μπορώ να επιβάλλω τίποτα, κάνω όμως ότι μπορώ για να μη το διαδώσω (τουλάχιστον σε αυτούς που δεν εμπιστεύομαι ότι θα το χρησιμοποιήσουνε σωστά)

----------


## nikolo

Εγώ πάντος δεν βλέπω διαφορά μεταξύ MTik και καποιου αλλου Linux (Debian,slack...k.t.l) στο θέμα δυνατοτήτων.....αν κάποιος καταχραστεί το ένα θα καταχραστεί και το άλλο......


Anyway πολυ το κουράσαμε το θέμα, απλά θα επαναλάβω οτι καλύτερο είναι να ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τον τρόπο να εδρεώσουμε αξιόπιστα και σώστά Link (απο πλευράς θορύβου και υπερεκπομπής) ,παρά με το να ασχολούμαστε με το τι μηχανάκι θα κάνει το routing ο καθένας  ::

----------


## Ygk

Δεν γυρνάνε πίσω τα ποτάμια jabarlee.
Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις μαζί τους είναι εκτροπή κοίτης ή αποθεματικούς συλλέκτες (βλ. φράγμα  ::  ). Είναι όμως τόση ή γνώση που είναι διάσπαρτη στο διαδίκτυο που είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου να την κάνει την ανοησία, είτε σε Linux distro είτε σε κάποιο router os, αυτός που τό 'χει στο αίμα του.

Προτείνω : εξέταση αίματος στούς καινούργιους χρήστες  ::   :: 

Φιλικά

----------


## Cha0s

> Εγώ πάντος δεν βλέπω διαφορά μεταξύ MTik και καποιου αλλου Linux (Debian,slack...k.t.l) στο θέμα δυνατοτήτων.....αν κάποιος καταχραστεί το ένα θα καταχραστεί και το άλλο......


Μπα..

Βλέπεις διαφορά...

Στο ένα (mtik) δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις αλλά το κάνεις
Ενώ στο άλλο (linux) δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις γιατί δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις αφού δεν θα μπεις στον κόπο να το μάθεις ώστε να το κάνεις.

(Δεν μιλάω προσωπικά για σένα αλλά για την άποψη σου που την έχουν αρκετοί)...

----------


## nikolo

> Στο ένα (mtik) δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις αλλά το κάνεις 
> Ενώ στο άλλο (linux) δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις γιατί δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις αφού δεν θα μπεις στον κόπο να το μάθεις ώστε να το κάνεις.



.....προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι για να καταλήξει κανεις να βάλει PC στην ταρατσα του......εχει κάνει τον κύκλο, (αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοω!!!) δηλαδη έχει κάνει είδη αρκετό κόπο και έχει διαβάσει αρκετα....έχει δοκιμάσει ακόμη περισσότερα!!!

...τωρα αν νομίζεις οτι πρεπει να εχει βγάλει ο άλλος 3 πανεπιστήμια για να μάθει να κάνει routing στο linux....τότε έχεις δίκιο δεν θά μπει στον κόπο!!

----------


## m0bius

Απλά το θέμα καταλήγει στο πως έχει ο καθένας τις προτεραιότητες του. Αν οι προτεραιότητες του είναι να μάθει κάποια πράγματα για τα δίκτυα υπολογιστών μέσω του AWMN θα τα μάθει χρησιμοποιώντας linux ή κάποιο άλλο OS anyway που θα του δίνει την δυνατότητα να το ψάξει. 

Αν πάλι από την άλλα απλά τον ενδιαφέρει να συνδεθεί χωρίς να τον νοιάζει πως και γιατί ώστε να αξιοποιήσει το AWMN από εκεί και πέρα, θα βάλει microtik ή τελοσπάντων μια οποιαδήποτε άλλη customised embedded λύση.

----------


## Cha0s

> Στο ένα (mtik) δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις αλλά το κάνεις 
> Ενώ στο άλλο (linux) δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις γιατί δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις αφού δεν θα μπεις στον κόπο να το μάθεις ώστε να το κάνεις.
> 
> 
> 
> .....προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι για να καταλήξει κανεις να βάλει PC στην ταρατσα του......εχει κάνει τον κύκλο, (αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοω!!!) δηλαδη έχει κάνει είδη αρκετό κόπο και έχει διαβάσει αρκετα....έχει δοκιμάσει ακόμη περισσότερα!!!
> 
> ...τωρα αν νομίζεις οτι πρεπει να εχει βγάλει ο άλλος 3 πανεπιστήμια για να μάθει να κάνει routing στο linux....τότε έχεις δίκιο δεν θά μπει στον κόπο!!


Όπως λες στην υπογραφή σου, μακάρι να το έβλεπαν όλοι σαν hobby το AWMN.

Πως θα δεις κάτι σαν hobby αν δεν ψαχτείς;
Δηλαδή με το να στήσεις ένα mtik να το βάλεις στην ταράτσα και να παίξει κάνεις το hobby σου;
Σε ευχαριστεί αυτό το πράγμα;

Εκτώς αν το hobby σου είναι να βάζεις pc στην ταράτσα για να leechάρεις 24/7 και να παίρνεις internet από όποιον proxy υπάρχει στο δίκτυο...

Όσοι πάνε με την λογική αυτή (του να στήσουν κάτι γρήγορα χωρίς να ενδιαφέρονται πως δουλέυει) είτε συμπεριφέρονται όπως είπα πιο πάνω είτε σαν ψυχροί ISPs που το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να διαμετάγουν πακέτα.
Οπότε δεν κάνουν το hobby τους...

----------


## Vigor

> Πως θα δεις κάτι σαν hobby αν δεν ψαχτείς;
> Δηλαδή με το να στήσεις ένα mtik να το βάλεις στην ταράτσα και να παίξει κάνεις το hobby σου;
> Σε ευχαριστεί αυτό το πράγμα;


Το τί δίνει ευχαρίστηση σε κάποιον και σε ποιο βαθμό, δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη απαραίτητο να είναι νόρμα και να ισχύει και για όλους.

----------


## Cha0s

Whatever... βαρέθηκα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikolo

@Vigor,Cha0s 

επειδή μαλον το θέμα πήγε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο....θα σας απαντήσω για την περιπτώση μου.....

Επειδή ακριβώς το βλέπω σαν Hobby και μόνο, τα 2 απο τα 4 Links που έχω έγιναν με γνώμονα αποκλειστικά το να βοηθήσουν το AWMN (στη δρομολόγισει και στην εναλακτική οδό προς νότο πέραν του Bliz).....τωρα αν νομίζεις οτι επειδή τρέχεις Linux στο router-aki σου ψαχνεσαι περισσότερο .....μάλον κανεις λάθος!!!

Τώρα για το πόσο έχω ψαχτεί και και τι έχω δοκιμάσει,είναι καθαρά δική μοθ υπόθεση.....και αν διαβάσεις σε αρκετά post στο παρελθόν θα έχεις την ευκαιρία να δεις οτι παρόλο που υπήρξαν προσφορές βοήθειας στο στήσιμο του κόμβου μου,παιδεύτικα πολύ μόνος μου.....γιατι το γουστάρω αυτο (βέβαια να μην ξεχάσω οτι βοήθησαν και ΥGK,Nettraptor,rooster κατα καιρους)....και πιστεψε με οταν λέω πολύ εννοώ ΠΟΛΥ!!

και κάτι τελευταίο ,επειδή έχω δοκιμάσει και τα 2 (Mtik,Linux) κατέληξα στο πρώτο για το λόγο οτι είναι ποιο βολικό απο πολλές πλευρές (δεν θα κατσω να στις αναλύσω ,αν και δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα)!

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχουν 2 ειδών άτομα.

1) Αυτοί που νιώθουν ευχαριστηση γνωρίζοντας ότι έχουν στήσει κάτι που δουλευει σωστά.

2) Αυτοι που νιώθουν ευχαριστηση προσπαθώντας να μάθουν πως δουλευει αυτό που έχουν στήσει.

Η διαφορά του πρώτου από τον δευτερο είναι ότι ο πρώτος κάποια στιγμη μπορεί να φτάσει τον στόχο του, ο δευτερος ποτέ...

----------


## argi

3) Υπάρχουν κι αυτοί που αντλούν ευχαρίστηση επειδή πιστευουν ότι ξέρουν κατι που δεν ξέρουν οι υπόλοιποι

Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει το hobby μας περιλαμβάνει μια σειρά δεξιοτήτων και ικανοτήτων και το λειτουργικό του router είναι μονο ΜΙΑ από όλες... Αν εγώ την βρίσκω με το να στήνω κεραίες και ιστούς αλλά δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα απο linux είμαι ντε και καλά άχρηστος ή κατα την γνώμη σου δεν κάνω το χόμπυ μου... ???

Προσωπικά πέρα απο τα τεχνικά δικτύα μου αρέσουν και τα ανθρωπινα δίκτυα (τουλάχιστον με τους ανθρώπους όταν τους βρίζεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρεις και απάντηση...  ::  )

Μην γενικεύετε επικίνδυνα... όλοι το hobby μας κάνουμε... Και αν με το mikrotik κέρδισα χρόνο πάλι κάπου σχετικά με το δίκτυο θα τον φάω και μάλλον εκεί που μ' αρέσει περισσότερο...

Πάντως σκεφτείτε αν θα λέτε τα ίδια όταν θα βγούν οι αντίστοιχοι "υπερβατικοί" drivers για linux...

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Το mtik αυτό που το κάνει attractive είναι το Winbox.


Πρέπει να βάλουμε ένα emoticon με χειροκρότημα  ::  



Πάντως το mikrofreek και κολλάει, και προβλήματα έχει, και συνεχώς βγάζουν updates για τα bugs που έχει....



Και ναι, πολύς κόσμος τα έχει γιατί απλά μπορεί και ξεχειλώνει την συχνότητα......

----------


## Cha0s

> Πάντως σκεφτείτε αν θα λέτε τα ίδια όταν θα βγούν οι αντίστοιχοι "υπερβατικοί" drivers για linux...


Έμμεσα έρχεσαι στα λόγια μας!

Με το linux υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να 'ανακαλυφθούν' κάποια πράγματα...
Με το mikrotik αν υπάρχει κάποια δυνατότητα σε linux που δεν υπάρχει στο mtik πολύ απλά δεν μπορέις να κάνεις τπτ!
θα περιμένεις αν η mikrotikls αποφασίσει να βγάλει πακέτο για το mikrotik...

Και εγώ σου λέω το εξής σενάριο, άυριο μεθάυριο γυρνάμε το δίκτυο σε άλλο πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης που δεν το υποστηρίζει ο mikrotik και ίσως να μην το υποστηρίξει και ποτέ...

Τι θα κάνεις;
Θα αναγκαστείς να μάθεις linux, να υποχρεωθείς σε άλλους, να δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο (αφού θα είσαι αναγκαστικά down) κλπ κλπ...

Η όλη βαβούρα γίνεται γιατί μιλάμε για κάτι πολύ κλειστό (mtik) χωρίς δυνατότητες επέκτασης.
Όπως έγινε με τα Windows και το BGP ενδέχεται να γίνει και με το mtik που κάναμε αλχημίες για να παίξει και τελικά όλοι 'μάθανε' λίνουξ...

(ΥΓ δεν απευθύνομαι προσωπικά σε σένα.. κουβέντα κάνουμε!  ::  )

----------


## trendy

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί όλη αυτή η συζήτηση.
Καθένας κάνει το χόμπυ του με το awmn όπως κρίνει αυτός καλύτερα. Και δεν είναι ανάγκη να βλέπει ως χόμπυ να μάθει linux ή routing. Αν είναι rfάς και μάστορας και αρέσκεται να κάνει ωραίους πύργους με κεραίες, με ποιο δικαίωμα θα του πει άλλος ότι δεν κάνει το χόμπυ του; Μπορεί να μην έχει χρόνο αρκετό να μάθει όλα όσα του χρειάζονται για να κάνει αυτά που πρέπει. Εξάλλου τυποποίηση έχει επιχειρηθεί να γίνει και άλλες φορές με images linux έτοιμα να παίξουν, ενώ έχουν υπάρξει προτάσεις για ακόμα πιο τυποποιημένες λύσεις όπως σε δισκέτα.
Άλλωστε λύσεις εκτός linux είχαμε και με τους hardware routers χωρίς να υπάρχει εκεί ο ίδιος σαματάς. Και αυτοί είναι εμπορικές είναι λύσεις και σε αυτούς εξαρτώμαστε από τον κατασκευαστή κλπ.
Από τη στιγμή που κάποιος συμμετέχει στο awmn, έχει τα bb του, δουλεύει σωστά ως κόμβος δεν έχει κανένας το δικαίωμα να του πει τίποτα ούτε αν leechάρει, ούτε αν παίρνει internet, ούτε αν δίνει internet, ούτε αν δε μας αρέσει ο router που χρησιμοποιεί. 
Το δίκτυο είναι ελεύθερο να συμμετάσχει ο καθένας όπως του αρέσει καλύτερα, αρκεί να μη δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Και δε βλέπω το λόγο που το mikrotik δημιοργεί τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Cha0s

trendy συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες.

Το κόλημα με το mtik είναι ότι σου δίνει δυνατήτοτες που δεν πρέπει.

Εκεί είναι όλο το πρόβλημα...

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Πάντως σκεφτείτε αν θα λέτε τα ίδια όταν θα βγούν οι αντίστοιχοι "υπερβατικοί" drivers για linux...
> 
> 
> Έμμεσα έρχεσαι στα λόγια μας!
> 
> Με το linux υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να 'ανακαλυφθούν' κάποια πράγματα...
> Με το mikrotik αν υπάρχει κάποια δυνατότητα σε linux που δεν υπάρχει στο mtik πολύ απλά δεν μπορέις να κάνεις τπτ!
> ...


To ίδιο πρόβλημα φαντάζομαι θα έχουν κι αυτοί που έχουν hardware routers (Cisco κλπ)... σε αυτους τι θα πεις... _"πετα τα μηχανήματα εκατοντάδων ευρώ και βάλε linux και μην δημιουργεις προβλήματα στο δίκτυο..."_???

Στον ίδιο δρόμο κυκλοφορούν πολλά αυτοκίνητα ... άλλοι με γιαπωνέζικα άλλοι με γερμανικά άλλοι με "πειραγμένα"... Χαλαρώστε παιδιά...

Πάντως στο θέμα των ξεχειλωμένων κάνω ένα bookmark το topic να τα πούμε όταν βγουν αντίστοιχοι drivers για linux... (sbolis θα γίνω σε λιγό  ::  )

@rg!

----------


## Cha0s

> Πάντως στο θέμα των ξεχειλωμένων κάνω ένα bookmark το topic να τα πούμε όταν βγουν αντίστοιχοι drivers για linux... (sbolis θα γίνω σε λιγό  )


Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω.. αχ αχχ...  ::

----------


## trendy

Αν εννοείς το ξεχείλωμα θα σου αντιπαραθέσω κάποιο fw του acinonyx για 900+ με το 14ο κανάλι. Επίσης δε νομίζω ότι θα αργήσει να βγει κάτι αντίστοιχο στο linux. 
Τώρα το ότι μπορεί και επεκτείνεται πολύ κάτω ή πολύ πάνω από τις ακριανές συχνότητες δε νομίζω ότι έχει και πολλή σημασία.
Όπως και το μαχαίρι μπορεί να κόψει το φαγητό, έτσι μπορεί και να σκοτώσει. Αλλά δεν απαγορεύεται. 
Αν κάποιος παρανομεί με οποιοδήποτε μέσο (όχι μόνο με mtik) είναι δικό του θέμα(και του peer του), όχι δικό μας.
Αυτό που πρέπει εντέλει να κάνουμε είναι να δώσουμε στους νέους να καταλάβουν ότι τα προβλήματα δε λύνονται με το να αλλάζουμε μπάντα, αλλά με το να εκμεταλλευόμαστε καλύτερα τα links (κοντινά links, κρυμμένες κεραίες στην ταράτσα, καλό καλώδιο κλπ.)

----------


## nikolo

@trendy 

....that's my point exactly!!!!  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## enaon

Εμένα πάντως παιδιά μου αρέσει το mt.. Είναι κρίμα να μπερδεύουμε την γνώση με την γλωσσομάθεια. Κάποιος πχ που ασχολείτο καιρό με cisco, την γνώση των δικτυακών την έχει, ξέρει τι θέλει να κάνει, δεν ξέρει όμως την γλώσσα που μιλάει το linux του να του το πει να τα κάνει. Είναι μάλλον καλό να την μάθει, αλλά μην το κάνουμε και νόμο  ::  Τα GUI έχουν σκοπό να μειώσουν την απαίτηση να ξέρεις, όχι τι θες να κάνεις, αλλά πώς να το λες σε αυτόν που το λες κάθε φορά. Το gui του mikrotik είναι για βραβείο. Μακάρι να υιοθετήσουν την προσέγγιση και άλλοι. 

Είναι απίθανα σταθερό, ευέλικτο os για router, με πολλές δυνατότητες. Δεν είναι open, και στο δίκτυο μας δεν έχει πλάκα ίσως. Από την άλλη, μας πετυχαίνει στην 4-5 αλλαγή εξοπλισμού. Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή δεν παίζουμε με το router, δεν έχουμε μηχανήματα να παίξουμε  :: . Στο τέλος την γραφής, θα κυλίσει ο χρόνος, θα βρούμε άλλο παιχνίδι..

----------


## Ernest0x

> 3) Υπάρχουν κι αυτοί που αντλούν ευχαρίστηση επειδή πιστευουν ότι ξέρουν κατι που δεν ξέρουν οι υπόλοιποι


Εγώ πάντως αισθάνομαι υπέροχα που ξέρω ότι δεν ξέρω από mikrotik.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> 3) Υπάρχουν κι αυτοί που αντλούν ευχαρίστηση επειδή πιστευουν ότι ξέρουν κατι που δεν ξέρουν οι υπόλοιποι


4) Υπάρχουν και αυτοί που αντλούν ευχαριστήση επειδή πιστευουν ότι οι αλλοι αντλούν ευχαριστηση πιστεύοντας ότι ξέρουν κάτι που δεν ξέρουν οι υπόλοιποι.




> Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει το hobby μας περιλαμβάνει μια σειρά δεξιοτήτων και ικανοτήτων και το λειτουργικό του router είναι μονο ΜΙΑ από όλες... Αν εγώ την βρίσκω με το να στήνω κεραίες και ιστούς αλλά δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα απο linux είμαι ντε και καλά άχρηστος ή κατα την γνώμη σου δεν κάνω το χόμπυ μου... ???


Για γύρνα λίγο πίσω και δες αν έγραψα πουθενα ότι αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν mikrotik είναι άχρηστοι ή δεν κάνουν το χόμπυ τους. Το να στήνεις κάτι και να νιώθεις ευχαρίστηση γιατί δουλευει σωστά είναι και αυτό ένα χόμπυ.  :: 




> Μην γενικεύετε επικίνδυνα... όλοι το hobby μας κάνουμε... Και αν με το mikrotik κέρδισα χρόνο πάλι κάπου σχετικά με το δίκτυο θα τον φάω και μάλλον εκεί που μ' αρέσει περισσότερο...





> Το δίκτυο είναι ελεύθερο να συμμετάσχει ο καθένας όπως του αρέσει καλύτερα, αρκεί να μη δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Και δε βλέπω το λόγο που το mikrotik δημιοργεί τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα.


Πρέπει να το γράψω χίλιες φορές για να γίνει κατανοητό. Προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στον τρόπο που γράφω. Ποτέ δεν ήμουν πολύ καλός στην έκθεση.

Δεν με νοιάζει τι θα βάλει καθένας στον router του. Αυτό που με πειράζει είναι τι θα βάλω στο δικό μου.
Αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι η τάση που υπάρχει να βάλουν όλοι mtek με την δικαιολογία να έχουμε σταθερό δίκτυο. Αύριο-μεθαυριο όποιος δεν έχει θα αποβάλεται από το BB (έχει ακουστεί κι αυτό). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όσοι ανήκουν στην κατηγορία 2) θα αποβληθούν.




> Πάντως σκεφτείτε αν θα λέτε τα ίδια όταν θα βγούν οι αντίστοιχοι "υπερβατικοί" drivers για linux...


Χμμ, τους έχει ανάγκη το δίκτυο; ΟΧΙ
Ποιοι τους έχουν αναγκη;

----------


## argi

Ok acinonyx...

Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα τι θα έχει καθείς στον κόμβο του...
Δεν με νοιάζει καν τι πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιησει και πως... 
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το χομπυ κανενος
Δεν πιστευω ότι υπάρχουν πανακειες... απλά το mikrotik διαφαίνεται σαν μια ευχρηστη λύση (και η ευχρηστία και το learning curve ήταν πάντα ένα non-technical issue μεν σημαντικότατο δε...)

Τα παραπάνω μάλλον απαντούσαν σε ένα σύνολο αποψεων που εκφράστηκαν και όχι μόνο αποκλεισιτκά σε εσένα... Αν και η μικρή ειρωνία είναι κατανοητή εγώ το εννοόυσα σοβαρά αυτό που έλεγα για την τρίτη κατηγορία... κάποιοι άλλοι το λένε ελιτισμό...

Δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να βασίζονται οι σκέψεις μάς σε πράγματα τύπου "κάποιος είπε" "κάπου άκουσα" γιατί εμένα μου μοιάζουν σαν τον "αόρατο εχθρό" εναντίον του οποίου πρέπει να αντισταθούμε... άρα και να συνταχθούμε με την αντίθετη άποψη... Αν κάποιος το πει επώνυμα έστω και εδώ το συζητάμε... αλλιώς μοιάζει κάπως... 

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

Γιατί θελεις να γυρίσουν όλοι οι κόμβοι σε mikrotik (το είπα σωστά  ::  );

----------


## Cha0s

Οπότε το resume της υπόθεσης είναι ότι θέλουμε ένα σύστημα με Windows Client για την διαχείριση του με γραφικό περιβάλλον σε στυλ mtik.

Εγώ λέω να εστιαστούμε σε αυτό και με πιους τρόπους μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί.

Σε Web based στυλ μπορώ να αναπτύξω κάποιο σύστημα για αυτή την δουλειά αλλά προφανώς (υπάρχει ήδη τέτοιο εργαλείο ήδη με τα βασικά..) είναι προτιμώμενο κάποιο utility σε στυλ winbox.

Από προγραμματιστές τόσο σε linux όσο σε windows πλατφόρμες έχουμε πολλούς εδώ και πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν την όρεξη να ασχοληθούν.

Η κάθε πλευρά έχει τα υπέρ της και τα κατά της.
Αν πάρουμε τα υπέρ από τις 2 πλευρές και κάνουμε μία 3η πλευρά με μόνο υπέρ θα έχουμε το σχεδόν τέλειο εργαλείο.

----------


## nikolo

> Η κάθε πλευρά έχει τα υπέρ της και τα κατά της. 
> Αν πάρουμε τα υπέρ από τις 2 πλευρές και κάνουμε μία 3η πλευρά με μόνο υπέρ θα έχουμε το σχεδόν τέλειο εργαλείο



......  ::

----------


## argi

> Γιατί θελεις να γυρίσουν όλοι οι κόμβοι σε mikrotik (το είπα σωστά  );


*ΠΟΤΕ δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο....* Εϊπα απλώς ότι ή όλη πολεμική εναντίον του είναι απλά παρερμηνείες της κατάστασης

α) Ναι μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα, μπορείς και όχι όμως
β) Εϊναι εμπορικό προιον, αλλά μπορείς να μην το αγοράσεις
γ) Μπορείς να το έχεις στον κόμβο σου, μπορείς και όχι
δ) Μπορεί να μην ξέρεις linux, μπορεί και ναι
ε) Μπορεί να σ' αρέσει να το ψάχνεις, μπορεί και όχι
στ) μπορεί... μπορεί... μπορεί...

Μπορεί απλά έχει ο καθένας τι απόψεις του αλλα σίγουρα δεν χρειάζεται τέτοια πολεμικη... και σίγουρα στο δικό μου μυαλό δεν θα μείνει απ' έξω καποιος που θέλει να συμμετέχει στο δίκτυο αν δεν προκαλέι προβλημα... 

Βέβαια μπορεί απλώς να δίνουμε στο θέμα μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις απο ότι του αξίζει...

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γιατί θελεις να γυρίσουν όλοι οι κόμβοι σε mikrotik (το είπα σωστά Razz );





> *ΠΟΤΕ δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο....*


ΟΚ, αυτό ήθελα να γράψεις..  ::  Το ξέρεις όμως ότι έχει ειπωθεί από κάποιους..

----------


## Ernest0x

> Οπότε το resume της υπόθεσης είναι ότι θέλουμε ένα σύστημα με Windows Client για την διαχείριση του με γραφικό περιβάλλον σε στυλ mtik.


Ποιοί θέλου*με*;  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σαν δίκτυο γενικότερα, για τους νέους, για αυτούς που βαριούνται το SSH, γιαυτούς που αποφάσισαν να ασχοληθούν αλλά θέλουν ως δια μαγείας να παίξουν όλα μόνα τους και να ανοίξουν το DC και να κατεβάζουν με 5mbit σταθερά και άλλους 1002 λόγους που τους βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα στο φόρουμ από τις ερωτήσεις που γίνονται  ::

----------


## argi

Sorry αλλά αυτός που θέλει 5mbit να leecharei δεν έχει ανάγκη να στήσει router και προφανώς ούτε και mikrotik... Πάει κάπου client το αφήνει κανα μήνα και έχει κατεβάσει καμιά 300aria GB (με average transfer rate όσο μια DSL χιλιάρα...) μετά πάει για αγορά δίσκου....

@rg!

----------


## gormir

Αφού με μπριζοσε ο Τάσος  :: , λέω αν υπάρχουν υποστηριχτές και ξεκινήσουμε ένα workshop για να φτιάξουμε το LinBox ή κάτι τέτοιο ... εχω πάντως αρκετές ιδέες αλλά θα χρειαστώ αρκετή βοήθεια από καλούς γνώστες Linux

----------


## Cha0s

Όχι ότι ξέρω πολλά... αλλά πιστέυω μπορώ να βοηθήσω αρκετά.

Ότι θες ρίχτο και το συζητάμε  ::

----------


## thdim

> Αφού με μπριζοσε ο Τάσος , λέω αν υπάρχουν υποστηριχτές και ξεκινήσουμε ένα workshop για να φτιάξουμε το LinBox ή κάτι τέτοιο ... εχω πάντως αρκετές ιδέες αλλά θα χρειαστώ αρκετή βοήθεια από καλούς γνώστες Linux


Και εγώ μέσα!!! δεν πάμε για έναν καφέ καλήτερα για να το συζητήσουμε; εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει πάντως τι δυνατότητες δίνει αυτο το microtic; το μονο που κατάλαβα είναι οτι είναι ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα για routers  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ένα πατενταρισμένο linux είναι κλειστού κώδικα με μία πατενταρισμένη εγκατάσταση και με μερικά πατενταρισμένα πακέτα με το μόνο θετικό ότι έχει έναν windows client σε γραφικό περιβάλλον που διαχειρίζεσαι τα πάντα χωρίς κονσόλα...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## socrates

> http://www.webmin.com/


Ενδιαφέρον! Πόσο secure όμως είναι?

----------


## m0bius

Βάζεις μια Access List ώστε να συνδέεσε στο webmin μόνο από συγκεκριμένες διευθύνσεις και δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> http://www.webmin.com/
> 
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον! Πόσο secure όμως είναι?


Εδώ και χρόνια που το χρησιμοποιώ από την έκδοση 0.8χ δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## traff21

To βαζεις και με SSL (https) και απλα δεχεσαι το πιστοποιητικο

----------

